
Bank systems creak under weight of digital transactions - ssclafani
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/466102dc-d856-11e4-ba53-00144feab7de.html
======
FatalLogic
Summary: _Pressure is mounting on the archaic technology systems that underpin
some of the largest banks as they roll out online and mobile services to
compete in the digital age. High street lenders are spending more on
'digitising' services, from renovating branches with new cash machines and
iPads, to launching mobile applications and digital payments._

The article is soft paywalled. To read it, Google the title, if ft.com still
won't show you the article, try a different browser or incognito/private mode

